# How often do you talk to or email your breeder?



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I don't want my breeder to think I'm stalking her, LOL! He was 2 weeks old when I talked to her the end of Aug. We've also exchanged a few emails. However, I'm wondering about how big he is now... and any changes that have taken place. BUT... I don't want to be a pest just because I'm over the top with excitement. 

I also wondered (for those that have had a pup shipped) do they come with a collar on already or do I need to bring that to the airport? Will he have water in his crate during shipping? (I'm only familiar with shipping parrots) Any idea what size of crate is generally used? Do the papers come with the pup or are they mailed?

If I can get these answers without bugging the breeder to death, that would be great. In the past, I either went to the breeder's house to pick out the pup and then went back to get it or the pup was already at the age to leave so I just left with it. I've never had to wait and never shipped.... so this is all new territory for me. I don't want my breeder to think "OMG...why won't this person leave me alone and let me raise the pup?" LOL!!!


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Generally the airline wants the dog shipped in a crate just a bit bigger than the dog, so he will probably be in a small crate. No water during shipping, it would just spill everywhere plus it will make them have to go potty which you want to avoid when in the crate obviously. How long is the flight? Is there a plane change or is is direct? 
I generally shipped dogs without a collar and told buyers to bring a slip lead with them to the airport for a potty break as soon as you got them in your possession. Our airport has a small 10x10 fenced potty area just for this purpose. 
For my pups that I shipped, I would tape a copy of the papers in an envelope to the top of the crate and would send the real papers by fed ex within a day or two, usually I waited to send the papers until after they took the puppy to their vet and got the pup checked out on their end.
I would think it would be ok to email the breeder and ask for an update when the pup is around 6 weeks old, there is more to the pup by then, they will be exhibiting some personality and they are a good age to get a pic.

Here's a pic of my little Lancashire Heeler in the potty area at the Atlanta airport .


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I don't know about layovers or anything yet. The pup is coming from Arizona...to Ohio. Thank you for the other info! I didn't know if the kennel would last me a little bit or not. I guess I'll wait a couple more weeks before emailing again for more info. I got a collar, but looking at it now I don't know if it will be big enough. Time seems to be going VERY slowly!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Jag said:


> I also wondered (for those that have had a pup shipped) do they come with a collar on already or do I need to bring that to the airport? Will he have water in his crate during shipping? (I'm only familiar with shipping parrots) Any idea what size of crate is generally used? Do the papers come with the pup or are they mailed?


You're going to have to ask your breeder some of these questions because not everyone does things the same way. I've had 2 puppies shipped - Keefer was collarless, Halo was wearing the collar that the breeder used to identify her as the pink girl in the litter. :wub:

The crates were small, but I was able to use them for a couple of weeks before switching to something bigger. One breeder did not charge me for shipping and the other picked up half of the cost, so I returned the crates to them once the pups outgrew them. They didn't ask me to ship them back, but I didn't need them anymore and they could be reused, so it seemed like the right thing to do. 

Both of them had their papers in an envelope taped to the crate. I think it's required that there's water in the crate, they had the little water dish that clips onto the wire mesh door.


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

I know all too well how you feel lol

My pup was born almost 3 weeks ago and I am going crazy here waiting for a picture.

Hang in there, at least you get your pup soon


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

starburst said:


> I know all too well how you feel lol
> 
> My pup was born almost 3 weeks ago and I am going crazy here waiting for a picture.
> 
> Hang in there, at least you get your pup soon


Who are you getting your pup from? I'm in Ottawa too!


----------



## Billie (Feb 13, 2012)

The pup will have a water container in the crate. Sometimes a breeder will freeze it and then its frozen for hte trip , melting slowly allowing a sip here or there. Other times, the breeder will tape a water bottle on the top of the crat with the paperwork. Thats what i do when I have shipped puppies. You might ask the breeder if there are any n ew pics of the pups.


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

fuzzybunny said:


> Who are you getting your pup from? I'm in Ottawa too!



We decided on Carissima Kennels ... they aren't local but we don't mind driving to get our pup


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Holy poop, I think I went to the breeder's house half a dozen times between the initial visit and bringing my pup home! She's a good hour and a half away but I didn't care.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Not sure about a majority of those, but I was talking to my future breeder, and she said that it's not uncommon for puppy buyers to come a few times a week to play with their puppies. Then again, she's local (about an hour or so away from me), so that would be possible in my case, or anyone else whose breeder is local.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I never send papers with the pup other than copies and the health certs.

I get small stainless coop cups and the smallest stainless buckets...zip them onto the door...freeze water in the bucket and a zip baggie of extra food on the top duct taped to the crate in a bigger zip bag. I have a couple of puppy crates, and unless the buyer wants to buy a shipping crate, I send the pups out in my crates, and the buyers return them via UPS (broken down and duct taped together with screws and doors between the top and bottom...saves them $60/70....

I actually post or send photos a few times of pups - and some of my puppy owners are some of my best friends now!

Lee


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Oh I totally get it and my puppy isn't due to be born until later this month/early September and I'm having a hard time leaving the breeder alone, LOL.

I get to go visit her and her dogs tomorrow though so should help quell the excitement for a bit. At least your puppy is born and you only have a little bit more to go... JEALOUS.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Before my pup was born, I visited the breeder(2 hour drive) and met their dogs(along with the mother of my future pup). After that we e-mailed a couple times and there was a yahoo group that communicated the whelp stats and pics. We got weekly pupdates(even if we weren't guaranteed a puppy).
I visited 2x's before bringing my puppy home and received a dvd with the pics the breeder took/about 500 shots of the litter as they grew.
The yahoo group has many of us from all the different litters keeping in contact often and it is a great support system.

Also training in IPO weekly with the breeder and club, so see them all the time.
It was very hard waiting for the whelp~ then the pup, but the breeder was always on top of offering updates and pictures, made the time go by much easier.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Just email her. She will get back with you.

The crate size tends to be "intermediate". You can look up the size on petsmart.com. Water is required to be in the crate during shipment.

As far as talking to my breeder, almost a daily basis.  I bug him constantly and I'm glad he doesn't get too irritated with me.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Jag said:


> I also wondered (for those that have had a pup shipped) do they come with a collar on already or do I need to bring that to the airport?


I actually bought a harness, I had nightmares about Kaos slipping out of a collar at the airport!!



Jag said:


> Any idea what size of crate is generally used? Do the papers come with the pup or are they mailed?


I requested she be shipped in a larger crate so I could just use it as a crate for my car, I tacked that cost onto the other when I sent Lee the final check


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

You should probably just send the breeder an email and ask. They will tell you how they do things. It shouldn't hurt to do this and I know I wouldn't be annoyed if a puppy buyer was emailing me asking about the puppies or about shipping.

But, when I shipped a puppy last year I did not ship him with a collar. I told his new owners to bring a puppy collar, leash, etc with them when they picked him up. He was shipped with a little food/water dish that clips on the front of the door. It didn't have any food it in, it did however have some water in it. It was in a cooler until we got to the airport then I clipped it onto the door. We also taped a bag of food on the top of the taxi (airline said we had to). We used a Petmate Taxi (not sure it's exact name now) but we got it at Petco. It, I believe, cost around $90 or so. I didn't send his folder with him, I sent it through the mail to them. The pup I shipped was shipped with Delta from Springfield, MO to Atlanta, GA then to Philadephia, PA. I didn't have any problems and everyone was happy.


----------

